# New Betta. Full Tank Shot Added



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey all, this is one of my first posts in a long time. I got ne "little fish". It's a half moon. But I think its has a bit of crown tail in it. Its still a bit stressed and beat up

Here's some pictures:
Ps. I changed my lights half way though. Added a actinic 


















And a video:




Sorry for the quality. I'm not a morning person lol.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful fins and colours


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Beautiful fins and colours


Thank-you very much Its odd I couldnt capture some of his coulour in the pictures. His scales are mettalic in person and his fins and colours are much brighter.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful Betta, he does appear to have some CT in him ...very neat!


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Beautiful Betta, he does appear to have some CT in him ...very neat!


Thanks a lot


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

very nice Betta and good pictures


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

saltwaterfish said:


> very nice Betta and good pictures


Thanks I added some new plants. Pics to follow soon.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Full tank shot. Any ideas on how to get rid of trumpet snails? New crypts. Also filter or no filter? I would still be doing water changes often. I read that bettas like less flow.


----------

